# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  98 خارج از کشور

## Amir.Reza

سلام دوستان
کسی میدونه کنکور خارج از کشور تجربی که برگزار میشه؟ زودتره؟ دیرتره؟ میشه سوالاشو گیر آورد قبل از کنکور داخل؟
سپاس :Yahoo (45):

----------


## METTIX

دیر تر از کنکور سراسری داخل کشور برگزار میشه

----------


## Blue.moon

> دیر تر از کنکور سراسری داخل کشور برگزار میشه


نه!
همزمان هست!
و خیلی هم شبیه داخل عه

----------


## Blue.moon

قبل کنکور مشخصه که نمیشه گیر آورد!

----------


## Paradox2020

:Yahoo (21):  عاااااااااااااقاااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا   :Yahoo (21): مگه جدول شارل ژانت هم میاد؟  :Yahoo (21):  من فکر میکردم این تفکر نقادانه ست :/ خب اینا که نمیان. ولی تو 98 خارج سوال داده بود ازش. کرک و پرم ریخت سر آزمون :/ باید بخونمش؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> عاااااااااااااقاااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا  مگه جدول شارل ژانت هم میاد؟  من فکر میکردم این تفکر نقادانه ست :/ خب اینا که نمیان. ولی تو 98 خارج سوال داده بود ازش. کرک و پرم ریخت سر آزمون :/ باید بخونمش؟



اون تست فقط با دونستن فرمول 4l+2  حل میشد و به چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز نبود

ولی از این مدل سوال ها که خارج از منابع رسمی کنکور طرح میشه پیش میاد

حتی امسال هم ممکنه از حذفیات نظام جدید یکی دوتا سوال به طور مستقیم یا غیرمستقیم طرح بشه
تنها چیزی که اهمیت داره اینه که باید بدونیم قرار نیست به 100 درصد سوالات جواب بدیم پس اگه با همچین سوالاتی روبه رو شدیم بهترین کار اینه که بدون ازدست دادن وقت و روحیه فقط skip کنیم


(((ذهنت رو با این جور چیزا مضطرب نکن...لازم نیست برای اینجور مباحثی رو که تا به حال نخوندی وقت بزاری...چیز جدید خوندن الآن سمه فقط باعث افزایش استرس و افزایش تعداد غلط هات سرجلسه میشه...سعی کن مباحثی رو که بهشون مسلطی مرور کنی و سرجلسه هم اول از همه به اون مباحث جواب بده))

----------


## A.h.m1100

> عاااااااااااااقاااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا  مگه جدول شارل ژانت هم میاد؟  من فکر میکردم این تفکر نقادانه ست :/ خب اینا که نمیان. ولی تو 98 خارج سوال داده بود ازش. کرک و پرم ریخت سر آزمون :/ باید بخونمش؟


سلام سال پیش جدول شارل ژانت یا نیمه رسانا ها یا انبیق جزوی از متن بوده نه بیشتر بدانیم یا تفکر نقادانه واسه اونه که سوال اومده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام سال پیش جدول سارا ژانت یا نیمه رسانا ها یا انبیق جزوی از متن بوده نه بیشتر بدانیم یا تفکر نقادانه واسه اونه که سوال اومده



*نه سال پیش هم توی بخش تفکر نقادانه بود و خارج از متن کتاب*

----------

